# Nice New Forums Danrak!



## DJ Specs

OK, this is WAY better than the other forums! Are you suprised to see me posting already? So hows things going with the site?
The avatars are cool too!


----------



## Jason

DJ Specs said:


> *OK, this is WAY better than the other forums! Are you suprised to see me posting already? So hows things going with the site?
> The avatars are cool too! *


Thanks. Although these forums where not free, I love working with them better. I think VBulletin has a lot better control over the forums then PHPBB. I just need to learn it a little better. Over time I guess.

The sites are going along good. It would be a lot better if the domain names would work, but I'm still waiting for them to put in all the DNS tables. They seem to be taking a long time.

Well I split the the orginal EZDrivers.com up as you can tell. It now consists of EZDrivers.com TechSupportForums.com and TheTechHandbook.com. I tried to get TechHandbook.com but they want $200 for it, which is a lot more then I can afford to pay for it right now. I'm kinda hopping they'll let it expire and I can pick it up.

Glad you like the avatars also.


----------



## Midnight Tech

I agree! The sites look great (just got a little confused after the split) and the variety of smilies is good too. Thanks for all your hard work!
Reg


----------



## Jason

No problem. I still need to come up with a better layout then this one though. Change a few buttons around, and get things just how I want them. What I'm planning on trying is something like you can find at sitepoint.com They offer great information for webmasters. Their site is split up into several different parts, but still interlink with each other. That will be the goal of the three sites. 

I have tossed the idea around though of trying to get together a other tech related websites to kinda band together, share resources and such. It is just a idea right now, and will have to try and come up with a plan.


----------

